# VW Golf Gti Candy White Vs Opti-Coat



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hi Guys

Just got back from Italy after a two week vacation ( well almost) so it's back into the detailing and paint corrections again .

This Golf was booked two days after I had landed back in Australia and as usual a three day job was necessary .
I have Opti-Coated quite a lot of Golf R's to Golf R32 but this one week old Golf Gti was a complete disgrace !

I know that dealers have the reputation for not doing a good job in the pre delivery area but this car was the exception to the rule in every sense , the paint looked as if someone had washed it with an abrasive mitt it had isolated scratches all over some of them were too deep to safely remove therefore those scratches were there to stay .

Sometimes you can't always win when you are trying to remove scratches and even when using abrasive polishes that work brilliantly on other paints but fail miserably on these super hard VAG paints :wall:

Foaming was necessary to remove dealer grim which wasn't removed properly even with the so called pre delivery done to it 

These are the scratches that effected all of the car 









This after several passes with 


















And refining with this 









Again I chose to use my trusty Flex XC 3401 VRG DA polisher (at full speed )with Buff and Shine ( Aka Chemical Guys Hex-Logic ) they make for (CG )buffing pads, and then used M105 and M205 .
Initially I used the Menzerna http://www.waxit.com.au/components/...70x170.jpg&newxsize=170&newysize=170&fileout=
with LC Purple wool pad but failed so I switched to M105 and M205 this worked much faster even though it didn't correct the scratches 100% 
More like 99% better !

Before 


















After









Before









After









Before









After









Before









After









LSP 









End results of three days work and Opti-Coat please enjoy !



































































































































































Thanks for looking I hope you have enjoyed my write up !

Best Regards

Mario*


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Eurogloss said:


> *Hi Guys
> 
> Before
> 
> ...


*

What is this bit?*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

It's the B pillar Matt !


----------



## GASCH (Sep 12, 2011)

Awesome mate! It´s nice to see great jobs like yours.
Keep it like that, pro!


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

great job-that paint must have been rock hard given your combos on such a new car


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great Work Mario :thumb:

FG500 didn´t cut well the vag paint????


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Great improvements. Still not a fan of mk6's yet


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

High standard top job Mario. Bravo


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great Job Mario :thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Brilliant! Awesome car.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

GASCH said:


> Awesome mate! It´s nice to see great jobs like yours.
> Keep it like that, pro!


*Thanks GASCH,

Much appreciated buddy :wave:

Mario:*)


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

rds1985 said:


> great job-that paint must have been rock hard given your combos on such a new car


Thanks rds1985,

The paint was a real pita to polish it reminded me of the super hard Audi paints :wall:

The M105 and M205 managed to get it 99% better !


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> Great Work Mario :thumb:
> 
> FG500 didn´t cut well the vag paint????


*Thanks Rui,

No Rui, the FG500 didn't put a dent on this rock hard vag paint !
I was surprised myself , it worked on other ceramic paints but not on this one 
That's were the M105 and M205 excelled with the correction .

This has got to be the hardest VAG paint that I have polished in a long time all the other Golf R and R 32 were easy in comparison .:speechles

Mario:*)


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

prokopas said:


> High standard top job Mario. Bravo


Thanks Propokas, much appreciated buddy :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

mike swell said:


> Great Job Mario :thumb:


Thanks Mike ,:thumb:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

sm81 said:


> Brilliant! Awesome car.


Thanks mate, I thinks so too !
That is the car 

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

yetizone said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks mate :wave:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Thanks guys for your kind comments much appreciated as always :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Eurogloss said:


> *Thanks Rui,
> 
> No Rui, the FG500 didn't put a dent on this rock hard vag paint !
> I was surprised myself , it worked on other ceramic paints but not on this one
> ...


Quite interesting, I used FG500 + a white menz pad on my E46 on a DAS6 and heavy hands, it made light work in DAS terms of the swirly curley wurley paint. 
I've often thought this whole "German paint is hard, Jap is soft" is a bit general. 
Surely even different colours on the same car would be different?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> *Thanks Rui,
> 
> No Rui, the FG500 didn't put a dent on this rock hard vag paint !
> I was surprised myself , it worked on other ceramic paints but not on this one
> ...


It´s hard to believe mario , for compounding i only use almost in 99% of the cars FG500...
Well , we are always learning and detailing 2+2 isn´t always 4


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> It´s hard to believe mario , for compounding i only use almost in 99% of the cars FG500...
> Well , we are always learning and detailing 2+2 isn´t always 4


*Yes I know it's hard to believe Rui, but I am telling you the truth the F500 didn't do a thing ! Not all polishes work on all paints and this was obviously the exception to the rule !

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Matt_Nic said:


> Quite interesting, I used FG500 + a white menz pad on my E46 on a DAS6 and heavy hands, it made light work in DAS terms of the swirly curley wurley paint.
> I've often thought this whole "German paint is hard, Jap is soft" is a bit general.
> Surely even different colours on the same car would be different?


True , some paints, colours, respond better to certain polishes than others, not in this case unfortunately, I thought the FG500 would have done the job but it didn't .

I was very surprised myself to be honest !
That's why I carry a huge range of polishes you never know when you get a pita paint like this one .


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> True , some paints, colours, respond better to certain polishes than others, not in this case unfortunately, I thought the FG500 would have done the job but it didn't .
> 
> I was very surprised myself to be honest !
> That's why I carry a huge range of polishes you never know when you get a pita paint like this one .


Yes i believe and maybe was the factor heat of Australia???


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Love that car!!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*


Racer said:



Yes i believe and maybe was the factor heat of Australia???

Click to expand...

No , I don't think it was the heat Rui , it's the paint finish which is just plain hard :wall:

And White's seem to be more difficult in polishing and correcting 

I had the same problem with this car remember ?http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=202884

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Love that car!!


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> *
> 
> No , I don't think it was the heat Rui , it's the paint finish which is just plain hard :wall:
> 
> ...


Yes i remember and believe you , in detail 2 plus 2 not all the time is 4 

keep up the great work Mario :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> Yes i remember and believe you , in detail 2 plus 2 not all the time is 4
> 
> keep up the great work Mario :thumb:


*Thanks Rui,

Always appreciate your kind comments :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario*


----------



## WEDEL.1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Great work again Mario. The Candy White has a fantastic shine & gloss to it now.

Maris


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

WEDEL.1 said:


> Great work again Mario. The Candy White has a fantastic shine & gloss to it now.
> 
> Maris


*Thanks Maris, always appreciate your kind comments and feedback mate :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work as always mate.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Great work as always mate.


Thanks buddy :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

That's the nicest looking white car I've seen in a long time! Well done Mario!
It amazes me that even the tail lights were swirled.....


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> That's the nicest looking white car I've seen in a long time! Well done Mario!
> It amazes me that even the tail lights were swirled.....


*Thanks Matt,

There was a lot of work with this Golf Gti compared to all the other Golf R's this one was scratch city :wall:

The owner couldn't believe the results he was very happy !

I have a Lexus IS 350 Sport in Pearl White to Opti-Coat this Wednesday after Mebourne Cup . Stay tuned :wave:

Mario *


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Great work as always Mario. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

maesal said:


> Great work as always Mario.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*Thanks Mario:wave:

How you tried the Xpert Polishes yet ?

Mario *


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

One word AWESOME :argie::thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

dubber said:


> One word AWESOME :argie::thumb:


*Thanks Dubber :wave:

Much appreciated buddy :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> *Thanks Mario:wave:
> 
> How you tried the Xpert Polishes yet ?
> 
> Mario *


I'm waiting until they arrive to UK. 
Cheers !!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

maesal said:


> I'm waiting until they arrive to UK.
> Cheers !!


*Who's importing them ?*

Mario


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> *Who's importing them ?*
> 
> Mario


http://www.waxattack.co.uk/

Regards :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

maesal said:


> http://www.waxattack.co.uk/
> 
> Regards :thumb:


That's good , Simon is a great guy to deal with :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

Fantastic as always. I've used opticoat few times now and i think it's just perfect LSP for me 

I only had problem on one color, quite sticky paint and soft as a butter, i found that opticoat just couldn't "dissapear" into the paint nicely and left few marks which had to be buffed out again, have you experienced anything like that before Mario?

Cheers!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

sicko said:


> Fantastic as always. I've used opticoat few times now and i think it's just perfect LSP for me
> 
> I only had problem on one color, quite sticky paint and soft as a butter, i found that opticoat just couldn't "dissapear" into the paint nicely and left few marks which had to be buffed out again, have you experienced anything like that before Mario?
> 
> Cheers!


*Thanks Ziga :thumb:

Opti-Coat is only good for hard paint if you apply it to the supersoft Nissan GTR Jet Black Paint then you will have a problem !

For some reason it doesn't like sticky or soft paint like Honda, Nissan it was ok for the Mazda MPS Hatch back that I did months ago.

It seems to like German paint or very hard paint in general .
Like Ferrari, Lamborghini , Maserati .

The GTechniq C1 is more suitable for softer paint as well as hard paints .

I experienced a similar problem on this car that I did four months ago the paint just didn't like Opti-Coat . Towards the end I repolished the whole car to remove the marring and started all over again :wall:

The second time the Opti-Coat was fine to apply go figure 

Best Regards

Mario *


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice turnaround Mario!:thumb:

Meguiar's M105 is my go-to-polish when dealing with the harder VAG paint finishes. The level of cut is fantastic.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

scooby73 said:


> Nice turnaround Mario!:thumb:
> 
> Meguiar's M105 is my go-to-polish when dealing with the harder VAG paint finishes. The level of cut is fantastic.


*Thanks John,

I agree John, I use the M105 and M205 99% of the time so far I haven't come across a polish which corrects as fast .

Pity the M105 is so dusty !

The new Optimum Polishes sound very promising there are in direct competition to the M105 and M205 range . So far they have performed very well on this BMW X6M I polished http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=233635

Mario *


----------



## SR06 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thats a stunning finish! That looks better than factory.

Just out of curiosity - How much would correction like that cost. Ive been doing similar for friends and family FOC over the years and they always just shrug it off as "oh my (Friend/son-in-law/husband/enter relationship here) polished it"...."He's got good polish"...Like there is some sort of magical all-in-one product you can buy from Halfords.

Again - Stunning work there!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

SR06 said:


> Thats a stunning finish! That looks better than factory.
> 
> Just out of curiosity - How much would correction like that cost. Ive been doing similar for friends and family FOC over the years and they always just shrug it off as "oh my (Friend/son-in-law/husband/enter relationship here) polished it"...."He's got good polish"...Like there is some sort of magical all-in-one product you can buy from Halfords.
> 
> Again - Stunning work there!


*Thanks mate :thumb:

I know I get it all the time even with my clients they think they know better :wall:

PM me and I will tell you !

Best Regards

Mario *


----------

